# looking for a few for off shore tomorrow or monday



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

looking for a few guys or gals to split trip ,gas and bait. for tomorrow or monday.text me at 512 552 9151 for info. will be going about 50 to 60 miles


----------



## DCPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

Which port?


----------

